
The great mismatch  - miraj
http://www.economist.com/node/21528433
======
Zakharov
_"Compared with previous bursts of global integration and technological
upheaval, the changes now taking place in the labour market may produce an
unusually large number of losers... The priority for policymakers must be to
keep the number of losers as small as possible."_

I don't think that's a very good priority to have. Policymakers should
prioritize maximizing the number of winners, maximizing their winnings,
minimizing the number of losers, and minimizing their losses. Naturally, there
are other priorities as well, such as personal economic liberties and the
environment. Prioritizing just one thing leads to myopic and destructive
policy, in this case excessive protectionism.

The article as a whole is reasonable, I suppose I'm just annoyed at
journalists using poorly-thought-out throwaway lines as the conclusions of
their articles.

